# Trade Insurance



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

who's everyone with?

just got my renewal through and up again, went up 10% last year now 50% this year (roadrunner.co.uk) 

Awaiting quotes from Tradewise & A-Plan


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

markpriorgts-t said:


> who's everyone with?
> 
> just got my renewal through and up again, went up 10% last year now 50% this year (roadrunner.co.uk)
> 
> Awaiting quotes from Tradewise & A-Plan


i use mma insurance and have done for the last 3 yrs didnt go up 1st renewal but went up £200 this year. still a reasonable price though


tib


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

cheers will give them a buzz


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Tradex are pretty good, if you're in the motor trade one way or another


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

tradex came in with £1159, spoke to Roadrunner who i am with an they came in at £1456 (obviously said no ) but nice how they can drop £400 when i was on hold 10 seconds (Nobbers) was a renewal of £1860 originally

still awaiting quotes from tradewise & A-plan


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

TradeX are a bunch of charlatans, I certainly WILL NOT be renewing with them this year, and I am currently talking to the Financial Ombudsman about the problems I am having, my current fully comp policy with them cost just shy of £2600.

depending on the level of cover you require and for what cars you have or may own it is worth checking to see if any vehicles are excluded. 
I currently have 2 R32 GTR's and a Smart Car on my policy with TradeX, but they WILL NOT cover me on a Pulsar GTiR despite the fact my policy states Japanese Import Vehicles including Modifications aswell as cover at 2 address's.

the current situation with TradeX is they want me to take the vehicle 90+ miles to a "TradeX Approved" vehicle inspector to undergo a "Vehicle Inspection" to prove the vehicle is roadworthy (but they wont allow an MOT ? ? ) and then they "may consider" adding it, however I CAN NOT drive the vehicle to its destination, so any costs of transportation are on my head, same as the vehicle inspection, £185 for that, and even so there is no cast iron guarantee that even after that they will cover the vehicle.

my brother in law is with TradeWise (3rd party only cover on "normal" cars) a freind of mine is with Crowthorne (covering his 600bhp R32 GTR) another freind arranged his cover for his GTR through Keith Michaels I think it is.


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

Any idea of the age restrictions on traders insurance?

Jay


----------



## hellcry (Feb 1, 2011)

I use tradewise 600 quid a year bargain.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Cheers for the insight deffinatly will keep it in mind!

i think its normally 25+ you can get lower but pay through the nose


----------

